# Nama about to release assets: any ideas on where to get info on these properties?



## sweet potato (17 Sep 2010)

Hi everyone, 
Nama is due to start releasing some assets over the next few weeks, anyone have any ideas on where to get info on these properties?


----------



## Protocol (19 Sep 2010)

They may initially sell loans to other banks or fin institutions.

Some or many of these loans will be impaired.

They may sell some UK comm property that they have repossessed or have control over.


----------

